# Evic VTC Mini Sleeve



## Smoky Jordan (14/10/15)

Hi Guys

Will any vendors be getting sleeves for this mod soon?

Thank you


----------



## BioHAZarD (14/10/15)

Smoky Jordan said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> Will any vendors be getting sleeves for this mod soon?
> 
> Thank you


Hey

I think @SirVape has some left. Got mine there.

Sent from my Note 4

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Smoky Jordan (14/10/15)

BioHAZarD said:


> Hey
> 
> I think @SirVape has some left. Got mine there.
> 
> Sent from my Note 4


Thanks @BioHAZarD I will take look

Reactions: Like 1


----------

